# Mini Excavator rebuild



## dennys502 (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm just starting a long project to rebuild my mini excavator. The framework for the undercarriage is rusted out and has caused the front wheel fork to move around and eventually throw the track. 
I have all the material now to do the rebuild and just parted 4 pieces of 3.5" 4340 for the front axle holders.  





They will wind up being machined like this.





And will then be pressed into the Guides.








1 down and 3 to go.


----------



## Randall Marx (Apr 5, 2017)

Sounds like fun! Had to do something similar to the front idler wheels on Dad's John Deere 350C Buldozer a few years ago.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 5, 2017)

We usually had them go down in winter , working in the bitter cold doing those type of repairs . No heat of course just a smudge pot to warm our hands and feet. God I miss those years . Carhart Calvert overalls with sweats and long johns . You hoped YA didn't need to take a dump. Courthouses have no heat or room . Top those working conditions only farmers work like that now. Oh poor ones .


----------



## dennys502 (Oct 5, 2017)

Finally back to working on the frame for the undercarriage on the excavator. Starting to make some progress on them.


----------



## brino (Oct 5, 2017)

...that's some heavy metal right there!
Nice work.
-brino


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 5, 2017)

Good looking job going on there. The big jobs were my speciality way back when. Man I wish those days.


----------



## dennys502 (Oct 5, 2017)

Thank you. I'm going to be 69 in December and I think this is my last project of this size. 
I don't have the patience anymore for all the hours of machining required for something like this.


----------



## brino (Oct 5, 2017)

Denny,
I'd hate to think of that kind of expertise "put on the shelf".
I hope you at least consult here when people could use your experience, knowledge and advice.
-brino


----------



## dennys502 (Oct 5, 2017)

I add my two cents when I think I can help.


----------



## tweinke (Oct 6, 2017)

Awesome work! That kind of work is becoming dieing  art any more. My grandfather and uncle spent many years repairing farm machinery that was broken or whatever came in the door. They came home dirty and tired but made a decent living. Now we just throw broken thing away which is a shame. So please do add your two cents when ever you see fit!


----------



## dennys502 (Sep 25, 2018)

Finally back to work on the excavator. 2 parts bored out and inserts pressed in. 
Tomorrow the last 2.


----------



## dennys502 (May 27, 2019)

Some more progress on the excavator parts. The fork parts are yellow zinc plated.
The tensioner nuts, shaft seal plate and bottom roller covers are made and welded in the housing, sandblasted and a coat of paint to keep from rusting.
Next will be the guide parts for the fork and cover for the track adjuster.

Denny


----------

